# ISTANBUL | GAY PRIDE PARADE 2008/7



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

This year's LGBT Pride Week of Turkey took place between June 23rd and June 29th, 2008. (Last yeat 01 July 2007) Many participants including activists, artists, politicians and journalists from Turkey and abroad joined the activities, such as film screenings, forums, parties, concerts, workshops and an LGBT Pride March. Following the march will be an award ceremony. In order to denounce homophobia we have been giving the Genetically Modified Tomato Awards since 2005 to individuals/institutions that have made homophobic statements throughout the previous year.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Taxim is a daily gay parade
One of the gayyest streets Ive ever seen


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

:rofl:

right!


----------



## Dubrovnik (May 10, 2006)

Did Ms Bulent Ersoy performe? The Diva.....










:applause:


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

Dubrovnik said:


> Did Ms Bulent Ersoy performe? The Diva.....
> 
> :applause:


I think you confuse this parade one of the classic gay parades as took place in Zagreb. But no it was kind of searching equalization with straights in Turkey. 

Not a festival, concert or sth else...


----------



## Ejdera (Jun 23, 2008)

Normally in Taksim and Istiklal Avenue i see often young couples....i mean girls & boys together.I also go often go out with my girlfriend to Istiklal Avenue.But you also see gays and transsexuals sometimes.But many of them are undercover.


----------



## Dubrovnik (May 10, 2006)

_Sha_ said:


> I think you confuse this parade one of the classic gay parades as took place in Zagreb. But no it was kind of searching equalization with straights in Turkey.
> 
> Not a festival, concert or sth else...


No as Pride in Stockholm with lots and lots of artist on the stage...btw I saw Sertab Erener there in 2003 , she came in last (as a big secret surprise ) the crowd went nuts.....She was so Great.


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

Yes, she's great person! 
But I think also in Istanbul's parade there were some activities including many artist of couse but I don't think it's much as as Stockholm's. 

In the future we hope...


----------



## Dubrovnik (May 10, 2006)

maybe Tarkan or Mustafa Sandal singing Araba

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BEhZYWtZIM

:dance:


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

noooooooooooooooooooooooo :runaway::runaway:


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

I guess, gays have a week in Turkey. I read Timeout Istanbul very often, they write about many concerts, parties, movies, theatres... special to gays in that week. It isnt just one day parade, is it???

Btw true that Taksim is one of the most liberal and tolerable districts in the world.


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

Yes you're right. There are many cultural activities except that day.
For example in 2007 there were
- boat party
- movies (i think in French Culture Center)
- Forums
- Theatre show
- Concert (Aylin Aslım)
- Genetically Modified Tomato Awards :lol: (like it very much)

and more..

In Taxim, you remember your reason of being human


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow lovely pictures. well done Turkey, I don't see this happening in Iran bacause of the stupid gov. for quite some time


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

alitezar said:


> Wow lovely pictures. well done Turkey, I don't see this happening in Iran bacause of the stupid gov. for quite some time


If the government let do you think would there be any prides in Tehran ??
Because I remember as Ahmedinejad said "There's no gay in Iran" :weird: how can it be I don't understand by the way.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Lovely pictures of a fun day! As there are no credits for these photos, I am assuming you took them yourself. I will move the thread to Urban Showcase for self taken photographs. If they are not, then firstly edit in proper credits, THEN pm me and I will move it back. 
*Anyone tempted to make homophobic or insulting political statements had better just internalize it and move on to another thread, as I will issue infractions to anyone who does.*


----------



## Ejdera (Jun 23, 2008)

Lol there is written "Mom i am bisexual "


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

Great pictures and a great event but given the size of Istanbul there are probably a lot more gays/lesbians/bisexuals/transsexuals that should have participated.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dubrovnik said:


> No as Pride in Stockholm with lots and lots of artist on the stage...btw I saw Sertab Erener there in 2003 , she came in last (as a big secret surprise ) the crowd went nuts.....She was so Great.


That pic was from 2003 :nuts: ?


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

It's fine with me as long as they don't walk like that on streets or like Zohar in Tel Aviv


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Sad, but there is little one can do about it, this is what happens when you turn away from Islam. To each his own.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

You're such a clown! It's ok when gays marry in the country you are living in (The Netherlands) but as soon as Turks begin to fight about their rights then it's a shame in the name of islam although these people don't present islam or any religion during this parede. When you had your first about before getting banned you played the liberal guy and now you hang around in the mideast forum and play the moderate guy!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Ejdera said:


> Normally in Taksim and Istiklal Avenue i see often young couples....i mean girls & boys together.I also go often go out with my girlfriend to Istiklal Avenue.But you also see gays and transsexuals sometimes.But many of them are undercover.


at evenings I remember there were a lot of gays!
btw Turkey has a big per cent of transgenders!


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Islam is a priority in my life now, I have changed. As people get older, their views and opinions can change dramatically. It's not uncommon. I'm not a liberal, but I also believe that people can't be forced to live a certain way. I wouldn't know how to react to these people, they are human beings like me, even though I'm very opposed to their lifestyle.


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

Metsada - you should watch this documentary: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1f80pNyoL6A
Hopefully if you watch it you will understand that these people didn't turn away from Islam and have no choice about which sex they are attracted to so you shouldn't look down upon them. Like you said above they are human beings just like you so they should be treated with respect even if you disagree with their lifestyle.


----------



## Ejdera (Jun 23, 2008)

There are many gays in islamic countries especially in Marroco,Libanon and Iran.But they are all undercover.


----------



## atariboy15 (Sep 11, 2002)

Metsada said:


> Islam is a priority in my life now, I have changed. As people get older, their views and opinions can change dramatically. It's not uncommon. I'm not a liberal, but I also believe that people can't be forced to live a certain way. I wouldn't know how to react to these people, they are human beings like me, even though I'm very opposed to their lifestyle.


AH! The classic vindication of the the convert/revert! lol here in the states, the most virulent of the Evangelical extremists are always those who have recently "found the lord" or "rekindled their relationship with god" lol 


I hope to go to Turkey soon, looks like a beautiful place


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Metsada said:


> Sad, but there is little one can do about it, this is what happens when you turn away from Islam. To each his own.


Just out of curiosity, if it is so "sad", why did you feel compelled to enter the thread and ogle at all the pictures?


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

I have not yet seen a hetrosexual parade. I think it will be more fun than a gay parade.
Istanbul gay parade looks good too.


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

Metsada said:


> Islam is a priority in my life now, I have changed. As people get older, their views and opinions can change dramatically. It's not uncommon. I'm not a liberal, but I also believe that people can't be forced to live a certain way. I wouldn't know how to react to these people, they are human beings like me, even though I'm very opposed to their lifestyle.


Can you please explain me what's the wrong point of turning away from Islam? Is this country islamic country? Everybody must believe in Islam or adapt their life as it accepts?
Ah sorry Turkey has also anti-democratic and immature society I completely forgot it.
But I remind you everybody has it's own logic and may not need your judgement at all.
I can only say "sad" about the people who think like you. But I also "I wouldn't know how to react to you, you are human beings like us."
The only thing that i can recommend for you is : keep yourself away from these kind of threads. please visit http://www.habibimol.com/ 

thanks,


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

atariboy15 said:


> AH! The classic vindication of the the convert/revert! lol here in the states, the most virulent of the Evangelical extremists are always those who have recently "found the lord" or "rekindled their relationship with god" lol
> 
> 
> I hope to go to Turkey soon, looks like a beautiful place


Extremist because I have different values? Typical atheist view


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

_Sha_ said:


> Everybody must believe in Islam or adapt their life as it accepts?


It would be ideal if everyone believed in what I believe, but not realistic :lol: You can't force people, but I have different values and have the right to express them, just like anyone else! 



> But I remind you everybody has it's own logic and may not need your judgement at all.


Don't you realize what you're doing now? You are judging me because of my different personal code of values. 



> I can only say "sad" about the people who think like you.


I can say the same about people who think like you.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Taller said:


> Just out of curiosity, if it is so "sad", why did you feel compelled to enter the thread and ogle at all the pictures?


I had not expected to see such pictures of my country of origin and was surprised. And I have the right to express my opinion, like anyone else. Just like atheists express their views on religious people or religious countries, religious people have the right to express theirs. There is no difference. People who get mad at me are hypocrites.


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

As you have right to express what you belive, then let us express what we believe too. (but you can't as we understand from your perspective.)

I am sorry but I don't see any judgement in my phrase because of your different personal code of values. Is it me who comes in this thread called "GAY PARADE" and judge people about their beliefs in this life and cannot bear to express themselves freely in the streets of Istanbul?

we are not interested your personal life & beliefs, but as I'm the creator of this thread, I still suggest you to keep away yourself and stay in touch with people in habibimol.com. 

P.S : please also read carefully what you wrote in your signature  maybe the thing that you wrote (maybe without catching it's point of view) can help you to understand.

thank you


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

looks like fun, ive not been to a pride before


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

hella good said:


> looks like fun, ive not been to a pride before


why don't you come and join for the next year?


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

Argentinian Messi said:


> It's fine with me as long as they don't walk like that on streets or like Zohar in Tel Aviv


that would be very funny!  think once a person in Sultanbeyli or Gaziosmanpaşa


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

Metsada said:


> Extremist because I have different values? Typical atheist view


No! Only because you have become suddenly religous in the last years doesn't give you the right to discriminate against other groups, that's what you namely do in the name of "islam" and that makes you extremist and that's typical of you guys not his reaction! Keep your values for you, no one tells you not to be religious so don't tell any citizen of this country how to be! You are living in the Netherlands, in the most liberal country of the world, how can such mentalities survive there?!
Just one question since you are soooo religious now! Why does your God create gay human beings (mine doesn't) if he forbids humanity to be gay?


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

Taller said:


> Just out of curiosity, if it is so "sad", why did you feel compelled to enter the thread and ogle at all the pictures?


Because he's man of the moment. Yesterday he was liberal, today he's extreme religious and tomorrow he is a satanist. We know him for years in the Turkish forum (that's his second account) he's got some identity problems, that's what I think of him.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

_Sha_ said:


> As you have right to express what you belive, then let us express what we believe too. (but you can't as we understand from your perspective.)


Nonsense. Everyone has already expressed their opinions.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

> We know him for years in the Turkish forum (that's his second account) he's got some identity problems, that's what I think of him.


Look who's talking. This is your 100th account. At least be a little consistent :nuts: Anyway, you are the most foolish person I have ever met, I will ignore your crap. You are worthless.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

From our posts it can be cleary seen who's worthless and who's not for humanity.


----------



## Joelre (Feb 22, 2008)

great shots, great people, great gay pride...

@metsada: do not ruin the thread, keep away, you're indeed worthless.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Back to the pics, please, everyone! Let us not further derail the thread. Thank you


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm going to clean up this thread.

*OK. That was a lot of work, because the system is not working properly, but I have cleaned up the thread, and issued an infraction to Ejdera. I will be MORE than happy to hand out more of these to anyone who starts this fight again.. NO EXCEPTIONS. This photothread is for people to discuss the Gay Pride Parade in Istanbul, not to work out their own personal frustrations and problems. 
Thank you.*


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

WOW the party is bigger than i expected, thanks for the photos.


----------



## Libra (Jun 3, 2006)

_Sha_ said:


> If the government let do you think would there be any prides in Tehran ??
> Because I remember as Ahmedinejad said "There's no gay in Iran" :weird: how can it be I don't understand by the way.


If/When the regime finally goes away there will be gay prides in Tehran as far as I know. We already have the highest transexual population in the world (LOL), so the gay population is surely higher and there are already gay rights groups that have been formed, but they are underground b/c of the current climate.

Btw Ahmadenejad is a joke and he obviously knows gay people exist in Iran he just doesn't want to discuss the situation.

Anyways, great thread. It's always nice to see events and such from Turkey.
The people seemed to be having a lot of fun.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

cool! but how come there aren't any shirtless hunks?


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

Hittite said:


> Because it wasn't paradise,it was more like a meeting.I think they need sponsors and a big budget to organize big gay paradise in Istanbul.


maybe in next couple of years.. why not


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Libra said:


> If/When the regime finally goes away there will be gay prides in Tehran as far as I know. We already have the highest transexual population, so the gay population is surely higher and there are already gay rights groups that have been formed, but they are underground b/c of the current climate.
> 
> Btw Ahmadenejad is a joke and he obviously knows gay people exist in Iran he just doesn't want to discuss the situation.
> 
> ...


if there is pressure, opposition is normal and natural. My personal observation, gayness in Turkey is widely between the poeple that live a more closed, conservative life and when men-women social relationship is under pressure, for example South Easth and Easth of Turkey.


----------



## Hittite (May 27, 2007)

Because it wasn't parade,it was more like a meeting.I think they need sponsors and a big budget to organize big gay paradise in Istanbul.


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

Kuvvaci said:


> if there is pressure, opposition is normal and natural. My personal observation, gayness in Turkey is widely between the poeple that live a more closed, conservative life and when men-women social relationship is under pressure, for example South Easth and Easth of Turkey.


Also on this subject, the point should be what / who is responsible of this preclusion for people to express themselves freely & democratic where they live?
what / who pushes people being more closed and live conservative life ??

I think for transsexualism yes you are right, but for gayness no. Gayness is different, after all homosexuality is completely different.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

_Sha_ said:


> what / who pushes people being more closed and live conservative life ??


I meant religious or feodal conservatism. Where woman and normal life with women are forbidden, homosexual relationships increase and become dominant, although those people are not naturally gay.

What you said is completely different!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Guys, how about keeping this about the Parade, for this is a photography section. Thanks.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

impressive photos from a fantastic city.. lovely colours, the light is perfect and the people are having great times.


----------



## Libra (Jun 3, 2006)

Kuvvaci said:


> I meant religious or feodal conservatism. Where woman and normal life with women are forbidden, homosexual relationships increase and become dominant, although those people are not naturally gay.
> 
> What you said is completely different!


This is somewhat true and somewhat prevelent in conservative societies. But the situation with gays in all societies is much more complicated than this.


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

Libra said:


> This is somewhat true and somewhat prevelent in conservative societies. But the situation with gays in all societies is much more complicated than this.


:applause:


----------



## omercank (Mar 9, 2007)

^^Great thread Sha, thank you for sharing... I'm very proud of people who can be true to the society and more importantly to themselves and be proud of that. And it's always great to see colorful and happy people...


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

It is very encouraging that a gay pride parade was organized in a country that suppresses free gay expression. I hope that in a few years Istanbul will be as liberal as western European cities.

As far as physical appearance is concerned, Turkish gays and lesbians look very good in the above pictures. :yes:


----------



## Hittite (May 27, 2007)

edited by Taller, Better

my patience is being stretched by some of the intolerance here. 
*IF YOU DON'T LIKE THE SUBJECT STAY OUT OF THE THREAD*.


----------



## Hittite (May 27, 2007)

nastyathenian's post doesn't deserve anthing better than "blah blah blah",this has nothing to do with the subject.


----------

